# Jagged rocks vs smooth rocks



## Shooterofslingshots (Apr 2, 2013)

Any thoughts on this? So far I've mainly been using smooth rocks, but I find that jagged rocks have an easier time going through tin cans. That could just be gut feeling, but it would make sense to me that a rock with sharp edges cuts through stuff better.

An apparent disadvantage is the possibility of the jagged edge tearing your thera-bands. Also could a jagged rock be slower and less accurate?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is a thread on how to round down those rough edges

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25085-cheap-ammo/


----------



## Shooterofslingshots (Apr 2, 2013)

So you're saying you would only use round rocks?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The more spherical and balanced the ammo the more accurate it is going to be. For up close plinking, no so much.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

treefork said:


> The more spherical and balanced the ammo the more accurate it is going to be. For up close plinking, no so much.


AMEN!!! And the smoother your release is likely to be, resulting in better accuracy.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Shooterofslingshots (Apr 2, 2013)

But will a cubical rock have any noticable penetrating power advantage in comparison to a round smooth one with the exact same volume and weight? If the answer to this is no, I'll chose round rocks any day.

I also have another question, would 2 cm wide double thera bands of 25 cm long, at a drawlength of about 100 cm, with 8-9 gram rocks be enough to kill rabbits and pigeons? Or would you really need tapered bands for that?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Shooterofslingshots said:


> But will a cubical rock have any noticable penetrating power advantage in comparison to a round smooth one with the exact same volume and weight? If the answer to this is no, I'll chose round rocks any day.
> 
> I also have another question, would 2 cm wide double thera bands of 25 cm long, at a drawlength of about 100 cm, with 8-9 gram rocks be enough to kill rabbits and pigeons? Or would you really need tapered bands for that?


Q 1 If it by chance strikes with a corner or edge the impact is concentrated to a smaller area and could create more damage,. Remember. When hunting with a slingshot it is about blunt trauma well placed versus penetration. Accuracy is vital. Good luck getting a flat side projectile to fly straight and accurate. Hex nuts would be a better choice.

Q 2 Yes Blunt trauma to the head.


----------



## Shooterofslingshots (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks! So you don't think there's any point in using tapered bands with rocks?

Also should you wear safety glasses even when hunting?


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

I do not often shoot rocks, but although smooth rocks may be more accurate.

To me it stands to reason that jagged rocks would do far more damage to an animal as game than smooth.

As far as damage to the bands, a big no way; damage to the pouch, yes of course, but band, no.

Unless of course someone is such a terrible shot that the rock somehow (and I have zero idea how it could ever occur) actually hits the bands.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Shooterofslingshots said:


> Also should you wear safety glasses even when hunting?


are you a gambling type of person ? how much do you love to see ?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Performance on cans is relevant only if you hunt cans. Jagged rocks will damage the pouch, and your hands, should you suffer a hand hit. Ammo can and does hit the bands on occasion. I vote for the smoothest, roundest rocks you can find.


----------



## Shooterofslingshots (Apr 2, 2013)

Imperial said:


> Shooterofslingshots said:
> 
> 
> > Also should you wear safety glasses even when hunting?
> ...


I really like seeing stuff it makes life fun.



Henry in Panama said:


> Performance on cans is relevant only if you hunt cans. Jagged rocks will damage the pouch, and your hands, should you suffer a hand hit. Ammo can and does hit the bands on occasion. I vote for the smoothest, roundest rocks you can find.


Cool thanks. What kind of band setup would you suggest for rocks at 9-10 grams? And what sort of pouch?


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

I use jagged rocks as those tend to be the only rocks you find around here. Which is weird as the only rocks you will find tend to be these rough gray rocks and little else.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sunchierefram said:


> I use jagged rocks as those tend to be the only rocks you find around here. Which is weird as the only rocks you will find tend to be these rough gray rocks and little else.


Try a stream or river bed ... the constant tumbling tends to round things off.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Charles said:


> Sunchierefram said:
> 
> 
> > I use jagged rocks as those tend to be the only rocks you find around here. Which is weird as the only rocks you will find tend to be these rough gray rocks and little else.
> ...


The creeks around here are really slow. But there are small rapids in certain parts so I guess I'll have to check those out.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

When I was shooting rocks, it seemed to me that heavier rocks and gum rubber or linatex were a better combo than theraband and rocks for some reason. I once killed a rather large rabbit with a square-ish stone no bigger than a half inch. That time I was using Trumark RRT tubes. Also, rather than blunt-force trauma, it was penetration in that case, as the stone went right through its thin skull and into the brain.

But I think it's smarter to rely on larger stones and blunt force. Bill Herriman (Tex-Shooter), who is an authority on the subject, once said that many a rabbit has been taken at 150 fps. Now as for squirrels... they are another matter. Tough little critters.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> When I was shooting rocks, it seemed to me that heavier rocks and gum rubber or linatex were a better combo than theraband and rocks for some reason. I once killed a rather large rabbit with a square-ish stone no bigger than a half inch. That time I was using Trumark RRT tubes. Also, rather than blunt-force trauma, it was penetration in that case, as the stone went right through its thin skull and into the brain.
> 
> But I think it's smarter to rely on larger stones and blunt force. Bill Herriman (Tex-Shooter), who is an authority on the subject, once said that many a rabbit has been taken at 150 fps. Now as for squirrels... they are another matter. Tough little critters.


Squirrels are pretty tough. I once shot one in the chest area (going for the head but missed) with a good sized rock and a few minutes later after I tracked him down, it was as if nothing ever happened to him.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> When I was shooting rocks, it seemed to me that heavier rocks and gum rubber or linatex were a better combo than theraband and rocks for some reason. I once killed a rather large rabbit with a square-ish stone no bigger than a half inch. That time I was using Trumark RRT tubes. Also, rather than blunt-force trauma, it was penetration in that case, as the stone went right through its thin skull and into the brain.
> 
> But I think it's smarter to rely on larger stones and blunt force. Bill Herriman (Tex-Shooter), who is an authority on the subject, once said that many a rabbit has been taken at 150 fps. Now as for squirrels... they are another matter. Tough little critters.


 The reason being, is because if you use too fast of bands ( theraband ) It will shoot a rock toooooo fast so that it will make the rock curve multiple directions. BUT! Use powerful, But "slower" Bands and use heavy rocks, Your accuracy will increase with rocks then.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Exactamundo, Monkey-Man!!! Well said.


----------



## 10mmSteelball (Nov 25, 2013)

Im a lat or steel shooter but when i use rocks for plinking i noticed that big heavy

Jagged rocks fly more stable than very round light weight rocks ... but thats only my impression and i also think that this can be very different from tge type of the band or the styl you shoot ... hope you are a little bit helped with this


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

treefork said:


> The more spherical and balanced the ammo the more accurate it is going to be. For up close plinking, no so much.





SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Dayhiker said:
> 
> 
> > When I was shooting rocks, it seemed to me that heavier rocks and gum rubber or linatex were a better combo than theraband and rocks for some reason. I once killed a rather large rabbit with a square-ish stone no bigger than a half inch. That time I was using Trumark RRT tubes. Also, rather than blunt-force trauma, it was penetration in that case, as the stone went right through its thin skull and into the brain.
> ...


Some very good advice here.

In my experience, the biggest obstacle to overcome when shooting rocks is always accuracy. One would do well to heed the above advice when seeking a satisfying 'Rock Shooting Experience'.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

i use smooth oval shaped rocks like at a river bed or beach give good trajectory


----------

